# Diarrhea Issues...Again



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

So last week, Koda had terrible diarrhea. I followed the advice here, withheld a meal, and then gave chicken backs. We were on track again until yesterday. Back to the diarrhea again.

I find this a bit perplexing because after the first 3 months, Koda had no issues. Now, not sure what is happening. If he was an outdoor dog, I wouldn't be too concerned but he's killing my hardwoods and carpet.

Not sure what to do. Maybe a chicken back each morning and then a regular meal in the evening? I was only feeding him in the morning because he looked like he was adding weight.

Could he have a food allergy? He's licking his paws like a fiend but that's not really anything new. Wouldn't that have manifested itself prior to now?

Maybe giardia? He's had that before, sometime early last year.

I need some help :frown:

- Jean


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GoldenGirl said:


> Not sure what to do. Maybe a chicken back each morning and then a regular meal in the evening?


What are you feeding now? Chicken backs only still or have you added other stuff? If so, what else are you feeding?



> I was only feeding him in the morning because he looked like he was adding weight.


How much did you feed in the morning? How old is your boy and how much does he weigh? How much are you feeding now that the problem has returned? How much were you feeding him just prior to the problem returning?



> Could he have a food allergy?


Nope, allergies don't cause diarrhea.



> He's licking his paws like a fiend but that's not really anything new. Wouldn't that have manifested itself prior to now?


How long has the foot licking been going on? Since before raw?



> Maybe giardia? He's had that before, sometime early last year.


Thats a possibility.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> What are you feeding now? Chicken backs only still or have you added other stuff? If so, what else are you feeding?
> 
> How much did you feed in the morning? How old is your boy and how much does he weigh? How much are you feeding now that the problem has returned? How much were you feeding him just prior to the problem returning?
> 
> ...


*What are you feeding now? Chicken backs only still or have you added other stuff? If so, what else are you feeding?*

Koda has been on raw since April. He's been on a full rotation now of: chicken backs, chicken quarters, beef liver, beef heart, turkey wings, turkey necks, fish, pork rib and pork neck. 

*How much did you feed in the morning? How old is your boy and how much does he weigh? How much are you feeding now that the problem has returned? How much were you feeding him just prior to the problem returning?*

Koda's a 6 year old male golden, about 85 pounds. His one meal would consist of one chicken quarter or one turkey wing, etc. Usually only one of one protein. This is the way I've been feeding for about 8 weeks because he was gaining weight on two meals a day. I haven't deviated from this schedule.

*How long has the foot licking been going on? Since before raw?*

He's been foot licking pretty much since we've gotten him, 5 years ago. I was hoping switching to raw would stop it but it hasn't. He's at his paws every day.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GoldenGirl said:


> *What are you feeding now? Chicken backs only still or have you added other stuff? If so, what else are you feeding?*
> 
> Koda has been on raw since April. He's been on a full rotation now of: chicken backs, chicken quarters, beef liver, beef heart, turkey wings, turkey necks, fish, pork rib and pork neck.


Cool, lets back up a little and do chicken backs only until his stools are solid again. Should just be a few days. 



> *How much did you feed in the morning? How old is your boy and how much does he weigh? How much are you feeding now that the problem has returned? How much were you feeding him just prior to the problem returning?*
> 
> Koda's a 6 year old male golden, about 85 pounds. His one meal would consist of one chicken quarter or one turkey wing, etc. Usually only one of one protein. This is the way I've been feeding for about 8 weeks because he was gaining weight on two meals a day. I haven't deviated from this schedule.


Cool, that shouldn't be too large of meals. He should be able to handle a chicken quarter or turkey wing for a meal. Lets go to 2 backs in the morning and 2 in the evening for a few days until things straighten out a little. After he is solid again, alternate quarters for a few days then throw turkey wings into the mixture again. Don't feed any liver for several weeks or a month. After turkey wings for a few days, throw some pork ribs into the mix. A few days later you can try fish. Hold off on the beef heart for a month or so also.

Once you get him stable on those things, GRADUALLY add back in liver and beef heart VERY SLOWLY with VERY TINY amounts at first. I'm thinking after that, he will be ok. If not, you should have some idea of what caused his problem.



> *How long has the foot licking been going on? Since before raw?*
> 
> He's been foot licking pretty much since we've gotten him, 5 years ago. I was hoping switching to raw would stop it but it hasn't. He's at his paws every day.


My 2 Goldens had skin problems when I switched them. It took close to a year for them to go completely away. If his problem is only his paws, I suspect it's not a food problem rather something like the environment such as grass or chemicals on grass or something in that area.

Keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice. It's almost like going through the transition all over again 

I can tell Koda is itchy, not just his paws. He rubs his face on the carpet a lot and likes to use our stair case bannister as a way to scratch himself. Living in the South doesn't help - I think everyone ends up with some kind of allergies if you've been here long enough!

Hopefully there will be light at the end of the tunnel for his allergies - especially the feet licking.

Thanks again,
Jean & Koda


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried giving some benedryl tablets, if they work for the itchiness then you know they are environmental!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Have you tried giving some benedryl tablets, if they work for the itchiness then you know they are environmental!


Agreed, definitely worth a shot.


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like most has been covered. I started chaing my older Ridgeback's diet around between 1 - 18 months of age because of red itchy feet and he was beginning to lick and chew them.

So at first I just started going grain-free and making sure his feet were dry, etc. But the problem did continue to crop up and still be an issue. I tried a few different types of brands with various results. Some caused some really bad gas, etc.

Then I started trying small amount of Honest Kitchen along with Innova Evo, Straight Evo and straight THK with just about the same results. It was a little better but at time he still went at his front feet like a MAD MAN!

I've been 100% raw now for several years and he very rarely gets anything that I don't make myself. I scrutinize ingredients in treats, etc. I also recently just put him on a yeast detox for about the last 3 months and this is by far and large the biggest improvement I've seen to date! One foot he COMPLETELY leaves alone now but he will still occasionally fuss with the other one.

The one he is messing with.. I've resigned myself that it may never stop for the rest of his life. I found that if I am stressed or he is stressed it gets worse. If I go off routine it gets worse. If he doesn't get enough exercise and stilmulation it gets worse. At this point it's more habit, OCD or just plain boredom and there's my foot.

It can get into a viscious cycle pretty quickly, and at this point he's going on 10 so the cycle is pretty hard-wired now... "I chewed my foot, now it's red and sore, hurts and itches so I'm going to chew my foot." I tried deterrants and all it did was stress him out.

I've come a long way with the problem. His feet used to be BLACK from all the damage, and now they are mostly back to normal but he has created some permanent scaring and some kind of skin tags between his bottom pads from all the attention over the years. I suspect it could be those that bother him and continue the attention.

So in summary.. LOL

#1 Grain-Free: Helped
#2 100% Raw: Helped More
#3 Yeast Detox: Helped the most (by far the best results of the 3 but needs to be combined with #2 for long term success)


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

DestaRR said:


> Looks like most has been covered. I started chaing my older Ridgeback's diet around between 1 - 18 months of age because of red itchy feet and he was beginning to lick and chew them.
> 
> So at first I just started going grain-free and making sure his feet were dry, etc. But the problem did continue to crop up and still be an issue. I tried a few different types of brands with various results. Some caused some really bad gas, etc.
> 
> ...


What have you done to do the yeast detox? What did you remove from his diet?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

DestaRR said:


> I've been 100% raw now for several years and he very rarely gets anything that I don't make myself.


What kind of RAW diet is he on? Ground, commercial ground, or prey model raw (raw meat/bones/organs)?

If you are feeding anything other than PRM, you might try it. There may still be some lingering plant/grain based ingredient in his food that is causing the problem.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> What kind of RAW diet is he on? Ground, commercial ground, or prey model raw (raw meat/bones/organs)?
> 
> If you are feeding anything other than PRM, you might try it. There may still be some lingering plant/grain based ingredient in his food that is causing the problem.


Great advice.
I find that my boys get runny stool if they don't have a bone meal in a day or two. The bone really helps balance it all.


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> What have you done to do the yeast detox? What did you remove from his diet?


I've got it's all stored at home in a document so I wasn't typing it up over & over  When I shuffle my way homeward I'll post all the info for you.


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> What kind of RAW diet is he on? Ground, commercial ground, or prey model raw (raw meat/bones/organs)?
> 
> If you are feeding anything other than PRM, you might try it. There may still be some lingering plant/grain based ingredient in his food that is causing the problem.


Both of mine are fed the whole prey model, but that alone will not get rid of systemic yeast - especially when it's already had the opportunity to infiltrate your dogs system from kibble, treats or all sorts of other misnomers. :biggrin:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Great advice.
> I find that my boys get runny stool if they don't have a bone meal in a day or two. The bone really helps balance it all.


Except it was dispensed on someone who didn't need it :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DestaRR, don't you think their is a possibility that because you feed nothing but ground in the evenings that this could be the cause of the yeast problem as ground is known to harbor bacteria, that is why we here try to discourage ground meats on a regular basis.


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting thought.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Have you tried giving some benedryl tablets, if they work for the itchiness then you know they are environmental!


I always forget about the Benadryl - do you know the dosing? He's about 85 pounds.

- Jean


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, the vet had me give two pills twice a day for my 50 lb dogs, so 1 pill for every 25lbs. I used the generic form, it makes them sleepy and because I hate to give my dogs any form of drugs I only gave it to them once a day, it definitely helped.


----------

